
(Week end Hack) Obama vs Romney Find out who your friends prefer on Facebook - elietoubi
http://hack.fb-stats.com
======
passionfruit
I almost allowed this access to my facebook account until I saw that the app
name was misspelled "elpehantvsdonkey." It doesn't look trustworthy enough to
use with an obvious misspelling like that.

